# Gas tank rust removal



## RWindsor (Jan 20, 2014)

While working on my 574 ran into a rust problem in the gas tank.
Used Steel White from Brownells.com. to eat out all the rust. Worked really well.
Mixed it 20-1 makes about 5 gallons. Took me a while to get it to all the different compartments.
I use this to remove rust and blue from gun parts before working on them.

Going to keep it full of gas from now on so hopefully wont have too many problems in the future.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

interesting, RW. i've got an old quad with a pretty rusty tank too, and i'd love to do something about it without replacing the tank. if anyone can recommend any other products for this job too, i'm all ears


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just finished reading about a rust removal trick. This guy bought a large box of drywall screws and a 4 gallon jug of white vinegar. Put the dry wall screw in the tank ( after you have removed it) and shake the heck out of it, throughout the day, to remove the loose rust. Then remove the screws and pour in the vinegar and let is sit for a couple of days. Then pour out all but a half a gallon of vinegar ( saving it) and put the screws back in. Shake it up again from time to time for a day, then dump out the vinegar and screws, and pour all your vinegar back in the tank and let it sit for a couple of days again. Then dump it out and rinse water, then immediately rinse the tank with a mixture of bicarbonate of soda and water, 200g / liter, to neutralize the vinegar. Then pour in some 2 stroke motor oil and swish it around until you coat the tank, dump it out then fill with gas so it doesn't start the rusting process over again. 
Keep checking your progress as your tank may be more or less rusted. Also, when you pour out your vinegar, strain it through a cloth to remove the rust particles, and you can keep it for doing this over again on another tank.... just label the bottle so the wife doesn't end up using it at the kitchen table when you're done!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

When working in a rock quarry we did the same thing with gravel and soapy water. We put the tank on the screen deck and let it vibrate till the rust was gone. We then rinsed it out and put gas back in to prevent more rusting. I sure wish we'd have thought of vinegar and screws. Bet it would have gone lots faster.......


----------

